
MongoDB 3.6 RC release notes - DonnyV
https://docs.mongodb.com/master/release-notes/3.6/
======
DonnyV
A lot of great new features with this update.

 _Highlights_ Passes Jepsen, The Industry’s Toughest Database Test -
[https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.4-passes-jepsen-
test](https://www.mongodb.com/mongodb-3.4-passes-jepsen-test)

 _Tunable Consistency_ \-
[https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/method/Mongo.setCa...](https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/method/Mongo.setCausalConsistency/)

 _Retryable Writes_ \- moves the complexity of handling temporary system
failures from the application to the database.

 _Change Streams_ \- The application can register for notifications whenever a
document or collection is modified, enabling downstream applications and
consumers to act on new data in real time, without constantly querying the
entire collection to identify changes

 _Fully Expressive Array Updates_ \- can now perform complex array
manipulations against matching elements of an array – including elements
embedded in nested arrays – all in a single atomic update operation
[https://docs.mongodb.com/master/release-notes/3.6/#array-
upd...](https://docs.mongodb.com/master/release-notes/3.6/#array-update-
operator-enhancements)

 _Schema Validation_ \- DevOps and DBA teams can now define a prescribed
document structure for each collection, which can reject any documents that do
not conform to it.
[https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/operator/query/jso...](https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/operator/query/jsonSchema/)

 _Security Controls_ \- IP whitelisting, all networked connections to the
database will be denied unless explicitly configured by an administrator

 _End-to-End Compression_ \- wire protocol compression to network traffic
between the client and the database. 80% savings in network bandwidth.

 _Sessions_ \- [https://docs.mongodb.com/master/release-
notes/3.6/#sessions](https://docs.mongodb.com/master/release-
notes/3.6/#sessions)

 _Improved scalability with the WiredTiger storage engine_ \- a single MongoDB
instance running with the WiredTiger storage engine can support over 1 million
collections.

 _Subqueries_ \- A more powerful $lookup operator
[https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/operator/aggregati...](https://docs.mongodb.com/master/reference/operator/aggregation/lookup/#lookup-
syntax-let-pipeline)

 _R Driver_ \-
[https://jeroen.github.io/mongolite/](https://jeroen.github.io/mongolite/)

